# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Ενοποίηση CYTA σε Vodafone με υποβάθμιση γραμμής.

## radiodj105

Χτες 7 Ιουλίου ήταν μια σημαντική ημέρα για την Vodafone.

Ήταν η ημέρα που επιτέλους θα ενοποιούταν η CYTA με την Vodafone.

Ας τα πάρουμε από λίγο πιο πίσω...
Στις 22 Ιουνίου, λάβαμε μια επιστολή στη δουλειά μου, όπου μας έλεγαν πως από τις 7 Ιουλίου η ταχύτητά μας θα είναι 50/5.

*Το περίεργο είναι πως με την Cyta είχαμε ένα ωραιότατο προφίλ που μας έδινε 32/10. 
Ναι, σωστά διαβάσατε= Upload 10.
*
Χτες το πρωί, σύνδεσα τον νέο εξοπλισμό που μας έστειλε η Vodafone... και ως δια μαγείας... 
έδειξε πως συγχρόνιζε στα *32/10*. Όπως δηλαδή συγχρόνιζε (και συνδεόταν κιόλας) ο παλιός εξοπλισμός της Cyta.

Συγχρόνιζε μεν, αλλά δεν μας έδινε IP το DSLAM, γιατί δεν είχε το ρούτερ μας τους απαραίτητους κωδικούς.

*Λίγες ώρες αργότερα, έγινε η ενοποίηση... και πλέον συνδεθήκαμε στα 44/5 (όπως μας ενημέρωνε η επιστολή).*

Για την δουλειά μου είναι απαραίτητο το "10" στο Upload. 
Με το "5" σε upload δεν μας εξυπηρετεί.

Προσπάθησα με όλους τους ευγενικούς τρόπους να ζητήσω να μου αλλάξουν το προφίλ, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα.
Με έστελναν από τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα. Δηλαδή από την τεχνική υποστήριξη στο εμπορικό τμήμα και πάλι πίσω.

Υπόψην ότι η περιοχή μας δεν υποστηρίζει "100/10" και παρόλο που έχουν κάνει εμπλουτισμό στους σωλήνες με οπτικές ίνες από την ΕΝΤΗΛ, ακόμα δεν υπάρχει εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα οπτικής ίνας (Fiber to home).

Αν θέλετε πείτε μου τι προτείνετε να κάνω.
Επίσης, όποιος θέλει, μπορεί να στείλει και προσωπικό μήνυμα (αν δεν θέλει να φανεί δημόσια αυτό που θα είχε να μου προτείνει/συμβουλέψει).

----------


## theopan

> Αν θέλετε πείτε μου τι προτείνετε να κάνω.
> Επίσης, όποιος θέλει, μπορεί να στείλει και προσωπικό μήνυμα (αν δεν θέλει να φανεί δημόσια αυτό που θα είχε να μου προτείνει/συμβουλέψει).


Τίποτα δε μπορείς να κάνεις. Εφόσον δεν παρέχεται τουλάχιστον 100/10 εκεί που βρίσκεσαι, θα πρέπει να ζήσετε με τα 5Mbps upload. Είχατε 10 upload όταν η σύνδεσή σας με τη cyta ήταν μέσω Α/Κ. Από καμπίνα -στην οποία μεταβήκατε πλέον- δεν υπάρχει προφίλ 50/10 (για κανένα πάροχο).

----------


## nikgr

σημερα με κάλεσαν κι εμένα απο τη Voda να μου πούνε ότι το 50/10 που έπαιρνα απο αστικό κέντρο της cyta υποβαθμίζεται σε 30/3 πάλι απο αστικό κέντρο γιατι η voda δε δινει παραπάνω.
Κατήργησαν τα dslam της cyta? 

Μπορούμε να φύγουμε ατελώς? Ειμαι σχεδόν 3 χρόνια στη cyta

----------


## paanos

Μπορείς να φύγεις ατελώς εντός 2 μηνών από την ημερομηνία που έγινε η αλλαγή.

----------


## nikgr

δεσμευση δεν έχω. Αοριστου ειναι απο τοτε που εκανα συμβολαιο πριν 3χρονια. Γιατι οχι νωρίτερα?

----------


## paanos

Τότε μπορείς να φύγεις.

----------


## manospcistas

Και είσαι και τυχερός. Στην δική μου περίπτωση με συγχρονισμό 50/10, έγινε η μετάβαση 02/2020 και *καταργήθηκε* το VDSL σε όλο το Α/Κ της Cyta-Vodafone που εξυπηρετεί τις γραμμές της στην περιοχή. Μας έριξαν όλους σε ADSL. Ακόμα και πέντε μήνες μετά, που ενημερώνομαι πολύ συχνά για τη διαθεσιμότητα, υπάρχει μόνο ADSL έως 24 και τίποτα άλλο. Από τα 10Mbps upload στo...1

----------


## nikgr

εμένα με πήραν τηλ να με ρωτήσουν γιατι φεύγω μετά την αίτηση φορητότητας και τους τα είπα ενα χερακι.
Οχι απλά σε υποβαθμίζουν σε χαμηλότερο πακέτο, αλλα σε διατηρούν και στο ίδιο πάγιο το οποίο ειναι ακριβότερο απ' την εμπορική αξία του παγίου 30/3 στον τιμοκατάλογό τους για έναν νέο χρήστη!

----------

